# Is this guy the ultimate truecel?



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

Rate him. Once a child actor. His name is Steven Anthony Lawrence. He is *5'1''*. He would have never thought while acting in those movies that it's over.


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 11, 2018)

Believe it or not, he's got an account on incels.me. His username is @bummerdrummer.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Believe it or not, he's got an account on incels.me. His username is @bummerdrummer.


wtf, really? How're you sure it is him?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah he is. I'd rate him 3/10 facially because of his teeth and his balding, but his height pretty much puts him on a 0/10 in regard to SMV.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Rate him. Once a child actor. His name is Steven Anthony Lawrence. He is *5'1''*. He would have never thought while acting in those movies that it's over.


Nigga looks like a who from who's ville


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Yeah he is. I'd rate him 3/10 facially because of his teeth and his balding, but his height pretty much puts him on a 0/10 in regard to SMV.


He's a 1/10 even facially man. No way he is a 3.


----------



## Madness (Dec 11, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Believe it or not, he's got an account on incels.me. His username is @bummerdrummer.


No way


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

Madness said:


> No way


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> He's a 1/10 even facially man. No way he is a 3.


He doesn't have any deformities, so... 
On incels.is there is this rating scale that is posted a lot, he would be a 3 or even 4 on that scale I think.
+blue eyes with positive canthal tilt
+short midface
+no wrinkles
+clear skin
+relatively good jaw development in the second pic

-HEIGHT 
-balding
-upper eyelid exposure
-high set weirdly shaped eyebrows
-hair color
-thin neck
-long philtrum
-short chin
-lack of balance between upper and lower lip


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

@battlefieldincel


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> @battlefieldincel


He reminds me of a friend in high school, that friend actually had a gf that was as ugly as him, srs.
1.5/10 PSL.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 11, 2018)

i have very similar hair tbh my sides look like that (im not bald tho)


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> wtf, really? How're you sure it is him?





Madness said:


> No way


PM him. He's also on the incels.me discord. We've VCed. It's him.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> PM him. He's also on the incels.me discord. We've VCed. It's him.


if it was anyone other than u i would not believe it...i guess there is an extent to how much status halos u


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 11, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> PM him. He's also on the incels.me discord. We've VCed. It's him.


Wow that's actually crazy tbh.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Rate him. Once a child actor. His name is Steven Anthony Lawrence. He is *5'1''*. He would have never thought while acting in those movies that it's over.



I mean he looks bad, but I dont really see why he looks that bad


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 11, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Believe it or not, he's got an account on incels.me. His username is @bummerdrummer.


This child act or is 28 yo,the poster from incels.me is in hs. 
Sounds like bullshit tbh.


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 11, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> This child act or is 28 yo,the poster from incels.me is in hs.
> Sounds like bullshit tbh.








Yes it's a semi-inside joke, sorry for misleading you. He does look a shit ton like him though.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 11, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Yes it's a semi-inside joke, sorry for misleading you. He does look a shit ton like him though.


Well then it's over for him.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Never_Began (Dec 11, 2018)

Not ethnic so no, he smogs Kent.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 7872


It's so over for smallmouthcels


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 11, 2018)

Definitly 0/10 god lord


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> Definitly 0/10 god lord


yeah it's so over


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> yeah it's so over


What makes it so.bad is the fact that he looks 12 and 52 at the same time with that Norwood 17 lmao


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> What makes it so.bad is the fact that he looks 12 and 52 at the same time with that Norwood 17 lmao


That plus he's 5'1''.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

If he is 5'1 with that face then yes he's possibly the truest truecel


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> That plus he's 5'1''.


It is over


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

How can someone who isn't ugly remotely be a truecel? No, he isn't a truecel. He can only be classified as "incel," but not "truecel."


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> How can someone who isn't ugly remotely be a truecel? No, he isn't a truecel. He can only be classified as "incel," but not "truecel."


He is ugly though he looks like a mongoloid whoville person from the grinch


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> He is ugly though he looks like a mongoloid whoville person from the grinch



He has no facial deformities. You can consider him ugly (and thus "incel") but as long as he is not facially deformed, he is not a truecel. He mogs me into oblivion. There's no way I am a -1/10. I'm a 2/10 and he looks a lot better than me.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> How can someone who isn't ugly remotely be a truecel? No, he isn't a truecel. He can only be classified as "incel," but not "truecel."


how is he not ugly? balding, look at those teeth, 5'1''. Those 3 alone are enough to make him truecel. I doubt there's a bigger Incel on incels.is than him.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> how is he not ugly? balding, look at those teeth, 5'1''. Those 3 alone are enough to make him truecel. I doubt there's a bigger Incel on incels.is than him.



Truecel = 1 or more facial deformities. I don't see any facial deformities, so he is in no way a truecel.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He has no facial deformities. You can consider him ugly (and thus "incel") but as long as he is not facially deformed, he is not a truecel. He mogs me into oblivion. There's no way I am a -1/10. I'm a 2/10 and he looks a lot better than me.


Show your face in rating megathread I doubt you're truly that bad bro


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Show your face in rating megathread I doubt you're truly that bad bro



I have a big, deformed Jew nose.  My friend said I look like Adrien Brody, but he also said that his nose is thinner than mine is. I am legit 2/10.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I have a big, deformed Jew nose.  My friend said I look like Adrien Brody, but he also said that his nose is thinner than mine is. I am legit 2/10.


I have a big jew nose too but that doesnt make me a truecel. What are your other flaws thats pretty much my only flaw


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Truecel = 1 or more facial deformities. I don't see any facial deformities, so he is in no way a truecel.


I don't think there is any definition that says as a truecel you need to have 1 or more facial deformities. IMO a truecel is someone for whom it is really over and nothing can't save him.

In his case

Balding.  Big death sentence for even the normal guy
Manletism  Shorter than foids even in East at 5'1''

Now look at this face





I doubt girls will not call him ugly. Those teeth and that lower third is monkey tier.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I don't think there is any definition that says as a truecel you need to have 1 or more facial deformities. IMO a truecel is someone for whom it is really over and nothing can't save him.
> 
> In his case
> 
> ...


He probably got bullied in Hollywood


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I have a big jew nose too but that doesnt make me a truecel. What are your other flaws thats pretty much my only flaw



Here are my other flaws: recessed chin, big forehead, mild upper eyelid exposure. Have you posted your picture?



11gaijin said:


> I don't think there is any definition that says as a truecel you need to have 1 or more facial deformities. IMO a truecel is someone for whom it is really over and nothing can't save him.
> 
> In his case
> 
> ...



So knajjd is a truecel just because he's short? He could fix the balding like itsOVER did. As long as he does not have facial deformities, he can still ascend. He's got money + status to make it up (much like Adrien Brody).


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Here are my other flaws: recessed chin, big forehead, mild upper eyelid exposure. Have you posted your picture?


I have not posted my picture on this site yet but @Nibba the ogre knows what I look like


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I have not posted my picture on this site yet but @Nibba the ogre knows what I look like


I do indeed


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I have not posted my picture on this site yet but @Nibba the ogre knows what I look like



Will you post a picture in the future? Is it as bad as Adrien Brody? Mine is worse than his, at least he's got a thin nose. Mine is wide.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Here are my other flaws: recessed chin, big forehead, mild upper eyelid exposure. Have you posted your picture?
> 
> 
> 
> So knajjd is a truecel just because he's short? He could fix the balding like itsOVER did. As long as he does not have facial deformities, he can still ascend. He's got money + status to make it up (much like Adrien Brody).


Do you think this guy looks as good as Knajjd? Knajjd looks 100 times better than him. Knajid was getting Tinder matches even in Australia. I doubt this guy would get any matches on Tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Will you post a picture in the future? Is it as bad as Adrien Brody? Mine is worse than his, at least he's got a thin nose. Mine is wide.


My nose is just bulbous if thats the right word to use, not very wide. I might post a pic in the rating thread in the future but I was planning on posting just my eye area before that. I have already posted a picture of my singular eye there though


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Do you think this guy looks as good as Knajjd? Knajjd looks 100 times better than him. Knajid was getting Tinder matches even in Australia. I doubt this guy would get any matches on Tinder.



With a hair transplant he would compete with knajjd though. The only difference between them two is the hair. They're about the same height, and they both have feminine faces.


Psychonaut said:


> My nose is just bulbous if thats the right word to use, not very wide. I might post a pic in the rating thread in the future but I was planning on posting just my eye area before that. I have already posted a picture of my singular eye there though



I'm a nosecel so I am interested in nose pictures. Let me know when you will post those.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> With a hair transplant he would compete with knajjd though. The only difference between them two is the hair. They're about the same height, and they both have feminine faces.


Ok man, if you feel that


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I'm a nosecel so I am interested in nose pictures. Let me know when you will post those.


Nose pictures? That would be super embarrassing for me. I usually just take pics of my best features then angle fraud if I have to take a pic of my entire face


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 11, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 7872


Why is he wearing a halloween mask tho?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 11, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> I mean he looks bad, but I dont really see why he looks that bad


Balding, terrible teeth, still looks 13 years old, *5'1*


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 11, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Balding, terrible teeth, still looks 13 years old, *5'1*



Yes, but i mean he isn't really ugly, even tough he looks like a overgrown kid.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 11, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Yes, but i mean he isn't really ugly, even tough he looks like a overgrown kid.


At *5'1* he looks like a 13 year old playing dress up.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 11, 2018)

Jfl at comparing him to knajdd, knajdd face mogs half this whole forum easily, would fuck 10 jbs at once


----------



## Final82 (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I don't think there is any definition that says as a truecel you need to have 1 or more facial deformities. IMO a truecel is someone for whom it is really over and nothing can't save him.
> 
> In his case
> 
> ...


Yes - def the most authentic truecel. Bad nose , poor eye structure , long filtrun , no jaw and chin practically and horrible upper lip with ugly teeth . Add balding and 5-1 height . It’s over . 

Escorts only .


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Ok man, if you feel that



You don't agree they both have feminine faces? 



future chadlite said:


> Jfl at comparing him to knajdd, knajdd face mogs half this whole forum easily, would fuck 10 jbs at once



They both have feminine faces and they're both around the same height. It's an easy comparison. 



Psychonaut said:


> Nose pictures? That would be super embarrassing for me. I usually just take pics of my best features then angle fraud if I have to take a pic of my entire face



Yes, nose pictures. I asked because you say it's Jewish but it doesn't make you truecel.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yes, nose pictures. I asked because you say it's Jewish but it doesn't make you truecel.


Okay yeah thats reasonable. I'm having issues with the forum not letting me start conversations so you would have to start a conversation so I could pm you pics. I dont want to do that right now though, maybe in a few days


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Okay yeah thats reasonable. I'm having issues with the forum not letting me start conversations so you would have to start a conversation so I could pm you pics. I dont want to do that right now though, maybe in a few days



That is completely fine. Does Saturday sound good to you?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> That is completely fine. Does Saturday sound good to you?


Yeah sure that is fine for me. Today is wednesday I think so its good


----------



## RickyFitts (Dec 14, 2018)

Would slay gooks ez 
Mogs me cz white
*JBW*


----------

